# FR: je peux / je puis / puis-je



## Welshie

I've seen sentences with "Je puis" in a book I was reading the other day...I thought the only time you ever use "puis" (as a verb) is "Puis-je", is there some sort of other use?

Thanks

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread is therefore relatively long. If you want the details, please keep reading. But in a nutshell:

_Je puis_ is an alternative conjugation to _je peux_. It is conjugated in the 1st person singular of the present indicative. It is certainly not a subjunctive. (The present subjunctive is _je puisse_.)
_Je puis_ is formal. In everyday speech most people say _je peux_.
_Peux-je_  does not exist, unlike _puis-je_. If you don't want to use the latter because it feels too formal, you can say _est-ce que je peux_ (in a question).


----------



## la grive solitaire

As far as I know, "je puis" is just a variant of "je peux" unless it's  a set expression like "si je puis dire".  Here's what Le Trésor de la langue française has to say:

En incise. Si l'on peut dire, si je puis dire. Synon. pour ainsi dire (v. dire1). Des Ítres sonores indiscutables, remplissant tout l'espace, tout l'abÓme pourrait-on dire entre l'explicite musical et l'explicite dramatique (SCHAEFFER, Rech. mus. concr., 1952, p.145).
Prononc. et Orth.: []. Att. ds Ac. dep. 1694. Conjug. Ind. prÈs.: je peux ou je puis (quand je suit le verbe toujours puis-je: puis-je vous aider?), tu peux, il peut, nous pouvons, vous pouvez, ils peuvent   POUVOIR : Définition de POUVOIR

I think that "je puis" is sometimes preferred in writing, especially poetry.


----------



## bluesky74656

Bonjour,

Est-ce que il y a une difference entre "Je puis" et "Je peux"?

Merci.


----------



## timpeac

The "puis" form is a bit more formal I believe, but the only one allowed for inversion eg "puis-je" not "peux-je" (which makes sense since inversion itself is quite formal).


----------



## emma42

[...]

I see from other threads on the subject that "puis" is an old-fashioned form of "peux" and there is some argument between native speakers as to whether it sounds too archaic now. I think it might be a generational thing, although everyone agrees it's used in the interrogative.


----------



## annie_a

quand on pose une question, on peut dire puis-je mais pas peux-je... habituellement quand on ecrit une phrase on ecrit je peux...

exemple:
puis-je avoir un verre d'eau?
je peux reussir si je veux


​


----------



## la_cavalière

You hear "puis" often when you enter a store and are greeted with:

"Puis-je vous aider?"

"May I help you?"


----------



## Grégoire

J'ai regarde un film que utilise "je puis" dans les sous-titres. Quand est-ce qu'on emploie "je puis" au lieu de "je peux"?

Merci


----------



## Gardefeu

Jamais dans la vie courante.
C'est d'un style très littéraire, ou ancien.


----------



## Aoyama

Plutôt un niveau de politesse. *Je puis* étant plus poli. Cf.: puis-je vous aider/est-ce que je peux vous aider.


----------



## Grégoire

Mais, jamais dans la vie courante--comme Gardefeu a dit?


----------



## DearPrudence

Wow, I've just noticed that you can't say:
*"peux-je avoir"  *
(you're obliged to say:* "puis-je avoir ?")*
but that you can say: *"Est-ce que je peux avoir ?"*

Otherwise, using "puis" in a positive context is very rare and formal (never said maybe):
*"Je puis affirmer que ce que vous dites est faux"*

And if you use it in a negative sentence, I don't think you must use the "pas" after:
"*Je ne puis vous répondre"*
while *"je ne puis pas vous répondre"* sounds weird (but maybe you can say it, I don't know).

Hope it helps.


----------



## Aoyama

SI, mais généralement limité à la phrase "puis-je vous aider/être utile/vous demander", comme en anglais "may I (help you)" vs "can I ...".


----------



## Aoyama

Comments by DearPrudence are right and precious, though usage is NOT very rare, just formal and "sustained".
*"Je puis affirmer que ce que vous dites est faux" *is quite possible, though a wee bit pedantic ...


----------



## Grégoire

Est-ce que "puis-je vous aider," comme en anglais "may I help you," a employe beaucoup?


----------



## DearPrudence

*My very personal opinion*
Hum, I would be tempted to say that youngsters use it less and less (maybe not at all actually).
Some will even say:
*"J'peux vous emprunter votre gomme ?"*

It's more something adults would say, in a quite formal context (I can't image good friends saying: *"Puis-je avoir le pain".* They would rather say *"Je peux avoir le pain, s'il te plait ?" / "Tu peux me passer le pain, s'il te plait ?").*

And if you talk to an employee, maybe you'd rather use something like:
*"Est-ce que je pourrais avoir les horaires de train pour Caen ?
"Pourrais-je avoir les horaires de train pour Caen ?"*
which is very polite as well.

Not sure I have heard "*puis-je*" much or said it much (oh just for fun when I say to my father: "*Puis-je sortir de table, père ?*", as they may still say in very posh families).


----------



## melancolique

donc, on ne peut pas dire "peux-je"??  c'est toujours "puis-je"?


----------



## Aoyama

Toujours PUIS-JE, pour des raisons euphoniques, comme aussi : aimè-je (est-ce que j'aime), le e devient è pour les verbes du 1er groupe. Rare ou par plaisanterie mais correct .


----------



## Lezert

Il y a aussi quelques expressions toutes faites, ou on emploie "puis":
si je puis dire
si je puis me permettre


----------



## katiek

A friend and I were recently discussing the use of this inversion - why does it take this form and is it in common usage or obsolete?


----------



## Gil

Est-ce que je peux...?
That's what I use.
If I want to make my friends smile, I say "Puis-je?" 


> Je puis est plus distingué que je peux. Cependant, on ne dit pas peux-je mais puis-je.


Source: there


----------



## Yann-K

Not obsolete, but graceful, although appropriate, highly advisable. 

Puis-je ? = may I ? 

_Pouvoir_ have two verbal forms in the present tense : _je peux_, _je puis_. You can say : _je peux _(common), or _je puis_ (graceful), but _peux-je ?_ is not correct.


----------



## Dutchman

In the conjugation of "pouvoir" it shows that one can say "je puis" or "je peux".
Je puis parler Français ou Je peux parler Français ?

When does one use the one or the other?
Merci


----------



## Ayoup

"Je puis" is an old fashioned alternative form of "Je peux".


----------



## orlando09

One time you use "puis" is if the verb is inverted -- puis-je...


----------



## zanzi

"puis" is archaic, I think you will find it in Molière and the like !

You should definitely stick to "peux"


----------



## jjjbec

Like the shop assistants in Carrefour who have written on the back of their uniforms 'puis-je vous aider' . That's the only time I've ever seen it in modern everyday French I think


----------



## ghostmoon

Hey guys,  I wasn't sure if this came under grammar or vocab, but I thought probably vocab.  What's the difference between puis-je and, say, je peux in questions and so on?  For example, when I was at school, we were always taught to ask 'puis-je enlever ma veste, s'il vous plaît?'  I just wondered why this is - I would have thought you could ask 'je peux enlever ma veste?'  Is it just that puis-je is more polite?  Thanks in advance.  gm


----------



## butch from waco

Yes, "puis-je" is definitely more formal...


----------



## Conchita57

The difference lies in the register. 'Puis-je... ?' is _very _formal, whilst '(Est-ce que) je peux... ?' is informal, everyday speech.


----------



## Micia93

please, also note that, even if formal, there is no other way :
"peux-je" doesn't exist at all
whereas
"est-ce que je peux enlever ma veste" or "je peux enlever ma veste" are OK
In old french, a very formal use was also in the affirmative, like :
"je puis vous dire que ..."
but, now, it has become obsolete


----------



## Conchita57

Micia93 said:


> please, also note that, even if formal, there is no other way :



There is, actually:

_Pourrais-je... ?

_Which, of course, sounds even more formal!


----------



## ACT

hello,

when should we say

Je puis dire...

and when shoudl we say

ou je peux dire?


----------



## melu85

"je peux dire" is the most common one.
"je puis dire" adds an old-fashioned/formal tone to it.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Stlye, only style...
_Je puis_ is old fashioned, or formal, or high-level. Like saying _I beg your pardon_ rather than _excuse me_...


----------



## Asr

But in the question form you should use _puis_, I believe...

i.e. Puis-je dire...?


----------



## Rory Melough

I would never say "je puis" in spoken French, or written French for that matter!  However, Asr is right to say "puis-je...."

Are there any other words that change their form like this?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Another "frequent" use of _puis_ is in _Si je puis dire (_If I might say). _La traduction n'est pas une science exacte, si je puis dire._


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Quand j'ai que faire des questions comme ici:
_est-ce que je peux aussi avoir une bouteille d'eau minérale, s'il vous plait? _
Peux-je faire la question avec "peux-je" ou est obligatoire utliser "est-ce que"? Merci beacoup!


----------



## b1947420

No you could say "puis-je avoir"  "peux-je" is not used


----------



## dan144556

Grammaticalement, oui, c'est possible.  Mais on dit plus souvent "puis-je" (où on utilise le subjonctif)..."Puis-je aussi avoir..."

Mais l'inversion dans les questions devient plus en plus rare dans le français parlé...je pense que "Est-ce que je peux aussi avoir..." est plus commun.

Ou bien "Je peux aussi avoir une bouteille d'eau minérale?"  Ca marche aussi.


----------



## jann

dan144556 said:


> Grammaticalement, oui, c'est possible.  Mais on dit plus souvent "puis-je" (où on utilise le subjonctif)..."Puis-je aussi avoir..."


No, I'm sorry, but this a common confusion. 

_Peux-je_ is not grammatically possible.  It is incorrect.

The correct inverted form in the 1st person singular is _puis-je_... and it is still an indicative, not a subjunctive.  (The 1st person singular present subjunctive conjugation is _puisse_, not _puis_).


----------



## itka

Jann is right.
There are two possibilities to conjugate "pouvoir" 1st person singular present indicative.
Je peux = je puis
The second one is very formal and rarely used in current french.


----------



## trueleech

Pour résumer :

"Puis-je" : indicatif présent, formel, utilisé de façon polie.
"Pourrais-je" : conditionnel présent, utilisé de façon polie également.
"Est-ce que je peux" : indicatif présent, mais tenant du langage courant et non pas du langage soutenu.
"Est-ce que je pourrais" : conditionnel présent, langage courant.

Attention à ne pas confondre "pourrai" (futur) et "pourrais" (*conditionnel *présent), par contre.


----------



## Chrysalix

Why does the verb "pouvoir" have to 1st person present tenses "Je peux" and "Je puis"? and how are they different in uses?


----------



## Sleipnir

"Puis-je" is extremely pompous. "Est-ce que je peux" is just fine. If you want something more polite then use a conditional: est-ce que je pourrais


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

You may find "puis" in some fixed expressions as in "qu'y puis-je" (qu'y peux-je  doesn't exist) or "je n'en puis plus" instead of "je n'en peux plus".

The "puis" form did exist in the past.

"puis-je" is rather very polite than pompous.


----------



## AWorldofWords

In an affirmative sentence, "je puis" is hardly ever used today, except in set phrases. It sounds very old-fashioned and archaic.
Even in a question, you will say: "Est-ce que je peux... ?" (to a friend or somebody you know, for instance)
However, "Puis-je ... ?" is used as a very polite way of asking permission.


----------



## the dixie chicks

I did, however, recently come across the following:

A : De quoi riez-vous ?
B : De vous !
A : De moi ?
B : Oui, de qui d'autre donc sinon ?
A : Et pourquoi, si je puis vous demander ?
B : Vous faites toujours une tête si longue !


----------



## Maître Capello

Contrary to what some people have said in this thread, _je puis_ is not that stilted or old-fashioned. It is certainly used only in a formal context (including careful, polite speech), but it isn't really rare. In particular, it is relatively frequent – in a formal context – after _si_:

_si je puis vous demander_​_si je puis me permettre_​_si je puis dire_​_si je puis m'exprimer ainsi_​_si je puis vous aider_​_si je puis me rendre utile_​
But not only after _si_:

_Je puis vous affirmer que…_​_Je puis vous assurer que…_​


----------

